# NRS Frame Side Rails and Drop side Rails For Sale



## tedshred (Apr 18, 2015)

New in Box NRS Frame side Rails- 107" with Plugs, never used. $90 No tax and no shipping

New in Box Standard Drop side Rails- 88" never used. $165 No tax and no shipping-
Local pick up-


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Location?


----------

